# Pre-Loved Yamaha Outboards For Sale!



## hilrod (Jul 23, 2008)

PM sent.


----------



## dcg222 (Mar 6, 2010)

Take any trades and cash?Have a '07 8hp yammy tiller clean as the dickens!!!!


----------



## dcg222 (Mar 6, 2010)

Sorry didn't specify 2 stroke and excuse my custom works in the pic I chopped off the side of the 8 looks like a 3  Runs solid cranks first pull,rides excellent!!! Let me know


----------



## cflounders (Jan 6, 2010)

I can take a trade. The 25 and 15 hp's sold. I'm down to the T-8 remote. Also have some rebates/Deals on left over new ones. Call me at 352-628-2991 to discuss.

Chris Flounders
Sales Manager
Homosassa Marine


----------

